# What does your workout program look like?



## Christian N (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm working on weights and HIIT. After taking a 2 week break of bad eating I'm back on track with a new four day split routine. Did upper body today with Rows,bench,curls,overhead dumbbell press and butterfly's and am going to do abs later.


----------



## Scholar (Jun 30, 2015)

You're a prospective candidate, correct?


----------



## Christian N (Jun 30, 2015)

Correct sir.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/military-athlete.4780/
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/military-fitness-brainstorming.14584/
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/horsemen-training-program.12167/

There's about 30 pages of what some folks' workouts look like.
TFB
SOFWOD
Military Athlete
5/3/1


----------



## Christian N (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry for the repost. Moderators feel free to delete or lock at anytime. I should have took more initiative and read through the old pages.


----------



## Scholar (Jul 1, 2015)

Christian N said:


> Correct sir.


I'm not a sir, dude. :wall:


----------



## CDG (Jul 1, 2015)

Christian N said:


> Sorry for the repost. Moderators feel free to delete or lock at anytime. I should have took more initiative and read through the old pages.



This is becoming a trend with you.  We discussed this exact issue (not searching before asking questions) in your TACP questions thread.  Get it together.


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2015)

Scholar said:


> I'm not a sir, dude. :wall:



Unless your profile's off you're male, which can result in being called "sir"...


----------



## Scholar (Jul 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Unless your profile's off you're male, which can result in being called "sir"...


 Touché. But I'm 2 years older than him so I think it's a little strange.


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2015)

Scholar said:


> Touché. But I'm 2 years older than him so I think it's a little strange.



I'm 41. Everyone from about 3 to 300 is "Sir" or "Ma'am" to me at some point. Hold the door, "please", "thank you"....Good manners are free.


----------



## observation post (Jul 2, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm 41. Everyone from about 3 to 300 is "Sir" or "Ma'am" to me at some point. Hold the door, "please", "thank you"....Good manners are free.


Word. Thank my parents for that, and I never could bring myself to call female officers sir. Not sure about today...but, back then none of them seemed to mind being called ma'am. Probably different now.

As an old dude just tryin to fight off death:
1. Quick 1.5 mi. at 4:30am. 
2. Bulletproof coffee.
3. 9hrs exercise mouse finger, wrist, elbow.
4. 30min+ Rowing machine / Heavy Bag. (alternate weekdays).
5. 2x/wk + Range time.
6. slow 1.5 (walk) after "paleo" supper. 
6. Weekends: Hike, MtnBike, Dirtbike. Shoot.
https://www.phoenix.gov/parkssite/Documents/northlarge.pdf
Excellent hiking choices in the city limits!
Sounds easy/fun but dropped 40# since 01Jan.


----------



## poison (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm injured from judo, so I'm off the mat until I heal,so I'm only doing kettlebells now. Grab a kettle bell and do 300+ swings a day, trust me you'll be better off in every area. I only have a 28kg/62lb kb, a bit heavy, so I do minimum 200 swings 5 days a week, and add in 100 clean and press once a week, and pistols regularly. I'm putting on mass, and looking pretty ripped, and fitness is up. Mental fortitude, too.


----------



## CQB (Jul 5, 2015)

Film industry of the Brit Pinewood variety holds that the correct etiquette is sir & ma'am. Mainly because I can never remember any cunts name, but they appreciate the manners. As for fitness, if you have access to a pool, try the BUD/s thing, even if you don't want to be a "no sea to rough, no muff too tough" kinda guy, it's comprehensive, with swimming being one aspect, but all the other things in it that make you hurt & buffed, IMO it's pretty good.


----------



## observation post (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm amazed that are not really doing a hard workout (see above) but it seems to be all about consistency. A little bit in the morning and a little bit in the evening seems to keep the metabolism bumped up 24 hours/day...and boom 40 pounds of the bad s*** drops off. 1.5mi. x twice/day is easy enough even for an old guy. Hell I'm still eating ice cream (love that stuff...when the muff's too tuff!) and an occasional full sugar soda (my two cheats)...and the lbs still continue to drop.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Jan 13, 2018)

observation post said:


> Word. Thank my parents for that, and I never could bring myself to call female officers sir. Not sure about today...but, back then none of them seemed to mind being called ma'am. Probably different now.
> 
> "As an old dude just tryin to fight off death"
> That laugh just made my day so much better. Thank you.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 16, 2020)

Have started walking the woods trails. That are on my girlfriend’s 5 acre property. As well as the 2000 acres across the road down to the river. 
I only lasted about 20 minutes. I figured this would be the most practical way to get my exercise. As well as work on my land nav skills. Until the place I train at re-opens. 
The above represents the weight. No scale around now so here is my load out sans weapon. 
CATI plate carrier, 3.5# UHMWPE plates x 2
3 G-Code mag carriers, 3 Magpul 30’s, ballistic groin panel, CAT TQ, Juggernaut Tactical phone carrier. 
Belt: Ontario fighting knife, 4 x 10 rd .45 mags for my Sig, dump pouch, bino’s, IFAK, Sig P220. 

Working up to one hour with this. Then add weapon to weight. 
Just trying to push my old ass a little.


----------



## CQB (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m back into yoga again, with some pranayama. I’m not running much now, lost the vibe.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 16, 2020)

I've completely transitioned from weight training, since the gyms are closed, to circuit training workouts. I do what I can with a 70 pound sand bag, a couple of 53 and 70 lb kettle bells, some rings, and a pull up bar. I recently purchased a bulgarian bag which I really enjoy working out with. I mean it sucks but I really think it complements the other exercises I am doing. Very effective grip training tool in my opinion.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Apr 16, 2020)

I transitioned to doing Street Parking workouts a few months ago. Crossfit style, but they add in modifications for limited gear, and weekly olympic, power, and accessory workouts. Not bad, but I added in some more specific strength training since I lean out too much by only doing CF type circuits. I will say, Im extremely glad I built my home gym last year. Getting a lot more use out of it now since so much time is spent at home at not at the base gym during my longer shifts.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 16, 2020)

Street Parking workouts?


----------



## digrar (Apr 16, 2020)

Street Parking | Daily Programming


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Apr 17, 2020)

Sorry, little late on that one. It's a company that gives out daily programming. Super cheap for veterans ($15 a month) and has some decent stuff.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh hey!  I also do daily parking workouts.  I try to get in 5x5 reps of backing in and backing out of my space daily.  Once a week I try to do 10 minutes AMRAP parallel parking


----------



## TYW27 (Apr 20, 2020)

Kettlebell Swings with 70lb doing 10 second reps building up to 60 minutes every other day. Crawling 3 minutes building up to 10. some rucking with light weight (20lbs) working on duration, building up to 50lbs. Long slow distance running 60 minutes or longer building up to almost everyday.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 21, 2020)

TYW27 said:


> Kettlebell Swings with 70lb doing 10 second reps building up to 60 minutes every other day. *Crawling 3 minutes building up to 10*. some rucking with light weight (20lbs) working on duration, building up to 50lbs. Long slow distance running 60 minutes or longer building up to almost everyday.


Ah, to be young.  These days, If I don't have kneepads in my Cryes, I'm not drawling three feet, much less three minutes.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 21, 2020)

MTI 5 days a week and road/mountain bike on the weekends. I still have access to gyms. What sucks is I got back into BJJ for two months then C19 happened.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 21, 2020)

RustyShackleford said:


> MTI 5 days a week and road/mountain bike on the weekends. *I still have access to gyms*. What sucks is I got back into BJJ for two months then C19 happened.


They shut down *ALL* our gyms.  Even the one in our warehouse that's only used by ~15-20 of us, all from our section.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 21, 2020)

0699 said:


> They shut down *ALL* our gyms.  Even the one in our warehouse that's only used by ~15-20 of us, all from our section.



Did that come from on high or a local decision?

We kept ours open to everyone (including tenants) until two weeks ago when someone shit themselves on the Pit Shark. The shitter failed to clean up or report it, so the decision was made to shut it down to everyone but our personnel.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 21, 2020)

RustyShackleford said:


> Did that come from on high or a local decision?
> 
> We kept ours open to everyone (including tenants) until two weeks ago when someone shit themselves on the Pit Shark. The shitter failed to clean up or report it, so the decision was made to shut it down to everyone but our personnel.


Local AFAIK.  Our friends across the street kept theirs open, but they are so closed door that people may not even be aware they are doing so.


----------



## Andoni (Apr 21, 2020)

Soflete's Garage Gym minimalist cycle - strength, stamina, running, sandbag, backpack workouts on an their app and Livestream yoga on a (different) app ,(classpass) that aggregates live fitness classes from studios from globally. The only issue is most use a terrible streaming platform security-wise, but they range from 0.00 per class to $15.00 per class. I stick with free, or close to.

I've been slacking for about 4 days, and so this is me publicly shaming myself back into it.

edited: to add description of workout


----------



## TYW27 (Apr 21, 2020)

0699 said:


> Ah, to be young.  These days, If I don't have kneepads in my Cryes, I'm not drawling three feet, much less three minutes.



Yessir, I am young, but these crawls are thankfully more like bear crawls so my knees are saved.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 21, 2020)

TYW27 said:


> Yessir, I am young, but these crawls are thankfully more like bear crawls *so my knees are saved*.


Good, cuz my knees are SHOT.


----------



## TYW27 (Apr 21, 2020)

0699 said:


> Good, cuz my knees are SHOT.



Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 21, 2020)

TYW27 said:


> Sorry to hear that man.


No worries; they were ruined for a good cause.

The American people.


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 21, 2020)

0699 said:


> No worries; they were ruined for a good cause.
> The American people.


Sometimes, when something hurts particularly bad, I remember how I hurt it the first time and I usually smile, sometimes I laugh...then I snivel to myself a bit...for the chronic stuff, I simply tell myself that I did things other men lie about doing...but as far as my work out program, it's dumbbells, Bowflex and walking the dog, until I get back to work and start walking over hill and dale in the great outdoors...


----------



## 0699 (Apr 21, 2020)

I was doing a lot of heavy lifts (bench, DL, squats), then the stupid coronavirus hit.  Now I'm using the Sears weight bench in the basement, body weight, and running.  Getting back into humping, but nowhere near the pack weight of days past.


----------

